# Send Vibes to Mischief!



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

My horse that I gave away almost 2 years ago is colicky tonight. His mama called me and is so scared! Mischief is 18 years old now. I'm sure he will be fine, but anyone who can, send him your prayers or good vibes. He needs it tonight!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Aw, poor guy! But how nice that he has a mama who care so much. Sending you my best vibes!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

good vibes to mischief! ray2:


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Best wishes to Mischief!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

How's Mischief today?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

We have poo!!! Yay, seems like he is on him way to recovery!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Yaaaay!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Just saw your post--good thoughts for Mischief's continued rapid recovery!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

lol - Good Mischief!

ok, seriously, what IS it with animal people and poo?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

N2Mischief said:


> My horse that I gave away almost 2 years ago is colicky tonight. His mama called me and is so scared! Mischief is 18 years old now. I'm sure he will be fine, but anyone who can, send him your prayers or good vibes. He needs it tonight!



Sending you the best thoughts vibes and prayers for it to all be back to normal soon... Big hugs for you!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

BorderKelpie said:


> lol - Good Mischief!
> 
> 
> 
> ok, seriously, what IS it with animal people and poo?



Poo is one way you can tell an animal's health... If they're regular ... LOL I always check my babies's poopoos !!! Hahaha  their poops always look the same, firm, about the same size, low odor, 
I can even tell Lou's & Apollo's poops apart!! Just by looking at it hahahahaha!

They can talk! (We'll don't get me wrong, they sure can communicate ) 

So poop is ONE of the ways we can make sure they are healthy  

But I'm sure that was a rhetorical question.. And us already knew this   hehe 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Yay for the poo!! Hope Mischief continues to improve


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

BorderKelpie said:


> lol - Good Mischief!
> 
> ok, seriously, what IS it with animal people and poo?



Hahaha, with colic, it means the digestive system has stopped. If they poop it is a sign things are once again moving. It is the number one sign that they are improving.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

No, as a long time horse owner, I get that. I just think it's funny that animal people (of all species) are comfortable talking about poo. 



(and yes, I watch my dogs poo to make sure everything is coming out ok. And the birds and the snakes and.......)


----------

